# Teesside Hamsters - hamster rescue and rehoming in the North East of England



## Teesside Hamsters

www.facebook.com/TeessideHams

We are a very small self funded private operation.

We usually have space for one or two more here and are happy to take in hamsters if we have space, though there may be a waiting list and non urgent cases may be asked to wait. Feel free to like the page for more info or send me PM via this forum or the page  I get updates for the page directly on my phone so will respond faster that way.

Cages can come with the hamsters.

Advice is available through the page too, so even if you dont have space for another or are too far away feel free to like the page still 

I do drive but if I am travelling to collect/drop of animals I ask for my petrol to be covered.


----------



## Helga Pearson

Hello,

I live in Richmond, North Yorkshire and am looking to give a home to a rescue hamster. I wondered if you had any for re-homing at the moment or could point me in the right direction. I am a Mum (and animal lover) of two older children and would like a hamster for a pet but (as with our other animals) we would rather provide a home for an animal in need than buy from a pet shop. I think you are near Middlesbrough and we are more than happy to travel to you. We are committed to providing a genuine and happy home.

I hope you can help.


----------

